# Michael "the count" Bisping...an actual count?



## Steve (Oct 5, 2016)

Sitting in a hotel room I stumbled across UFC Tonight.   Doing a promo for his upcoming fight, he said he's an actual Count.  Is this true?  Anyone know?


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 5, 2016)

He has noble English descent apparently.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 5, 2016)

This is still just based on his word, but the only thing I could really find. According to an older interview, he explained that one of his ancestors was a count, and his family was decimated due to ww2. I'd be willing to bet that him growing up on a council estate in england implies that his grandfather at least still held the title or a similar title, but that might just be me overanalyzing a 3-year old interview. Go to like 6:30 in the below video.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 5, 2016)

Meh...
I'm descended from the Head of Clan Cochran, the Earl of Dundonald, and have a Baronial title.
So I guess I can fight as "The Battling Baron", right?

Anybody else want one?
The Principality of Sealand - Become a Lord, Lady, Baron or Baroness


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 6, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Meh...
> I'm descended from the Head of Clan Cochran, the Earl of Dundonald, and have a Baronial title.
> So I guess I can fight as "The Battling Baron", right?
> 
> ...


I'm tempted to get myself a coat of arms.


----------

